# Bottomless portafilter wooden handle Mk2



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

OK so as part of my coffee pathway I order a bottomless portafilter, the problem being the handle on it is truly,hideous reminds me of things from the darker parts of the internet - no lets not go there - moving on - anyhow it arrived this pm so I warned the family not to enter the kitchen to view its hideousness -

so straight in the vice unscrew handle measure up piece of wood - onto the lathe - cut down a bolt to create threaded insert, quick coat of Danish oil and the panic is over, the family can use the kitchen again ;-)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Here it is in situ

~


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks really nice. Is that really the branch you turned it from? My naked PF has the same 'intruder' handle as yours, but I never thought of it that way until now! I didn't buy it from Ann Summers.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Looks really nice. Is that really the branch you turned it from? My naked PF has the same 'intruder' handle as yours, but I never thought of it that way until now! I didn't buy it from Ann Summers.


Its probably just the way my mind works - maybe some would see it as a bonus!

yes it was from that branch but went through a bandsaw to get it down to a workable blank first. The bit that gets me is that they make a quality brass casting and then put it through the extensive chrome plaiting process then just throw on a cheap plastic police baton handle.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What a great piece of work and big improvement. I also like your site and the work that you are doing with driftwood. Presumably you could make a tamping stand out of driftwood.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Police baton! I like that even more. Nothing wrong with the coffee - it just fell down the stairs!

Must say I do like the wooden handles and also the toggles for steam etc that some people have on their machines. The taps on my R58 are ever so slightly 'plasticky' and if I was a modder I'd have wooden 'joysticks' (here we go again). I won't though - I'll keep it standard.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> What a great piece of work and big improvement. I also like your site and the work that you are doing with driftwood. Presumably you could make a tamping stand out of driftwood.


Absolutely - I've been thinking about doing that, just need to negotiate some worktop space for it .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Police baton! I like that even more. Nothing wrong with the coffee - it just fell down the stairs!
> 
> Must say I do like the wooden handles and also the toggles for steam etc that some people have on their machines. The taps on my R58 are ever so slightly 'plasticky' and if I was a modder I'd have wooden 'joysticks' (here we go again). I won't though - I'll keep it standard.


An R58 would suit a wooden handle for the portafilter because of all the chrome, even if you leave the others as standard, I deserves a better handle more than my gaggia.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice work, i'd be interested in a tamping stand if you ever plan to go in to production.

Enjoy your Saturday night with the spare handle now


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm - GC - I may have a go at one tomorrow - watch this space


----------



## GBuz (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks Good


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks superb.

Makes it look a much more expensive item now.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice mod!


----------



## li69b7 (Dec 27, 2017)

So, instereting on you mod


----------

